# Transorbers



## Shmuel

Hello All,

In the sentence:
" Wiring Harnesses, Shielding and Grounding ",
Into Spanish, would be:

Arneses de cableado, blindajes (?) y  ??? (grounding, in Sp.?)
TIA


----------



## andriubcn

Shielding: apantallamiento
Grounding: puesta a masa, a tierra


----------



## Shmuel

Gracias, andriubcn.
Pero... estás seguro/a respecto al *apantallamiento* para *shielding*?
En este caso, el shielding se refiere a la cubierta metálica (de una lámina o red metálica) para proteger el cable de todo tipo de interferencias.  Apantallamiento?


----------



## andriubcn

Trabajo cada día con este tipo de productos

Shielded cable es cable apantallado


----------



## Shmuel

Gracias, andriubcn. Apantallado pues.


----------



## Shmuel

Hola, andriubcn,

FYI  (en inglés es más corto...), hice un search en Google y estos fueron los resultados:

1.- "cables apantallados",   about 2700 hits.
2.' "cables blindados",        about 34,200 hits.

Como dije, FYI.  
Gracias. Shmuel.


----------



## andriubcn

Ciertamente, hay un pequeño error de concepto en esa búsqueda. Te explico.

Un cable apantallado es aquel, que cómo se ha comentado arriba, lleva un lámina metálica o red metálica para protegerlo contra interferencias externas.

Sin embargo un cable blindado también se aplica a un cable que presenta una cubierta exterior extra para protegerlos sobremanera, como podrían ser por ejemplo los cables de enlaces submarinos (protegen contra golpes, corrosión, etc).

Así pues hay que tener en cuenta el contexto global para el uso de uno u otro.

¡¡Saludos!!


----------



## Shmuel

Gracias, *andriubcn: *es indudable que tu observación es correcta, en cuanto a que no hay que fijarse sólo en el No. de "hits" que Google da, sino también en el contenido de esos "hits".  No te diré que me fijé en el contenido de los 34200 hits, por supuesto, pero sí en el contenido de los primeros, aproximadamente de las primeras 2 páginas, y vi, en la oración o frase que está reproducida en la lista, textos como "*Cables blindados* coaxiales audio y vídeo *...","*Los *cables blindados* de National Instruments están diseñados para brindar máximo rendimiento e inmunidad de ruido. Estos cables ofrecen secciones digitales *..."*, etc.
Aparte, en Wikipedia en Español, encontré:

"En el área de la electrónica y la electricidad, se usa el término *blindaje* para referirse a la protección de ciertos conductores, destinada a neutralizar la interferencia causada por campos eléctricos cercanos. Un cable de transmisión de señal, por ejemplo, puede ser _blindado_ para evitar que la señal sea interferida (_robada_) por un campo o señal cercana."
Para resumir, *andriubcn: *no me queda duda de que la palabra *apantallado, apantallamiento, *es usada, pero me parece que *blindaje, cables blindados,*  son más universalmente aceptadas.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## andriubcn

Con estas discusiones aprendemos todos  siempre son bienvenidas. 
Imagino que también influye el lugar de procedencia. No se si quizás en Sudamérica sea más usado el término blindado y en Europa el apantallado (España básicamente), que también puede ser muy probable.

 De todas maneras, encantado de poderte haber ayudado

Saludos


----------



## Shmuel

Completamente de acuerdo en que todos aprendemos en el proceso y, nuevamente, GRACIAS!


----------

